

A Human-Powered Helicopter: Straight Up Difficult - js2
http://www.npr.org/2012/10/14/160670295/flight-club-human-powered-helicopter

======
rickyconnolly
If a meat-powered helicopter is feasible, limited only by the endurance of the
pilot, I wonder if you could power such a craft by a small, inexpensive
engine, such as a lawnmower engine.

